# hot feet



## tanisha (Feb 14, 2008)

hot feet and burning, first just at night but now during the day too, making me restless, apart from soaking and keeping cool witha fan can i get anything prescribed to help please?

tanisha x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi

I don't know of anything that can be given, as it's probably hormonal, but I'll move your question to ask a pharmacist in case maz knows of anything,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi tanisha,

Sorry to hear this has flared up (so to speak) I'd be inclined to see GP about this if it is unbearable to get an accurate diagnosis as to what it causing it. If it is hormonal then I'm not aware of anything that you could take to help (sorry) Just keep doing what you are doing to keep them cool. Best get it checked though 

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

